# Bearcat chipper disc bearing



## gonnagarden (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a 4 inch bearcat chipper powered by my Yanmar1610 D. A chunk of wood became wedged between one of the knives and the Anvil. The rotor became offset toward the PTO enough to rub against the housing. After dismantling and cleaning I found that there were some slightly loose nuts which I have addressed. I now I find that there is some play that allows the rotor to rock up and down a bit. The chipper Has relatively low hours, I wouldn’t expect the bearings to be worn. Should there be any slack between the bearing and its seat?


----------

